# Diablo 3: Online-Zwang für das Hack'n'Slay - Kein Offline-Spiel möglich



## SebastianThoeing (1. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Online-Zwang für das Hack'n'Slay - Kein Offline-Spiel möglich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Online-Zwang für das Hack'n'Slay - Kein Offline-Spiel möglich


----------



## MusicMan1992 (1. August 2011)

War ja zu erwarten, ist für mich auch nicht weiter schlimm. Ich frag mich nur, in wie weit man das Spiel dann modden kann.


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2011)

Konnte man Diablo II sinnvoll modden? 

Davon ab, die Frage ist was der Online Schutz genau 'prüft'. Ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen das die gesamten Daten nicht verändert werden dürfen, sprich Texturen, Sounds etc. ... der 'Schutz' betrifft wohl vielmehr die ausführbaren Dateien.


----------



## Aithir (1. August 2011)

Tja, dann soll sich Blizzard mal darauf vorbereiten boykottiert zu werden.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2011)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> War ja zu erwarten, ist für mich auch nicht weiter schlimm. Ich frag mich nur, in wie weit man das Spiel dann modden kann.


 Man kann das Spiel überhaupt nicht modden. Mods für Diablo 3 hat Blizzard kategorisch ausgeschlossen - ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## dekkart (1. August 2011)

was das angeht, stehen einem zumindest bei sc2 ja die Türen relativ weit offen. Und das muss auch permanent online


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2011)

dekkart schrieb:


> was das angeht, stehen einem zumindest bei sc2 ja die Türen relativ weit offen. Und das muss auch permanent online


 SC2 liefert auch extra einen Editor mit. Da sind Mods gewollt. Bei Diablo 3 ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## der-jan (1. August 2011)

da ist mir torchlight deutlich symphatischer
ok, denn seh ich mir die renderfilme zur story bei youtube an und lass das spiel links liegen


----------



## krucki1 (1. August 2011)

Frechheit, als ob man überall immer einen Internetzugang hat.


----------



## Seebaer (1. August 2011)

Wieder Geld für ein Spiel gespart. Onlinezwang für Singleplayer = No Go


----------



## zwxk (1. August 2011)

Die müssen das ja bzgl des Shops fast machen und auch die Spielstände online mitspeichern - sonst bräuchte man ja nur diesen manipulieren und sich damit einfach die wertvollen Gegenstände ins Inventar legen.
Warum man sich aber für ein Singelplayerspiel Gegenstände kaufen soll, die dann auch noch levelbeschränkt sind, verstehe ich nicht ganz...


----------



## theking2502 (1. August 2011)

Ich finde die Argumentation etwas lahm. Man hätte auch einfach Cheats ins Spiel integrieren können, die hätten dann in den Daten des Charakters bestimmte Signaturen hinterlegt und so hätten sie Cheater-Charaktere zwischen normalen Charakteren unterscheiden können. Und was soll dieses Auktionshaus? Mal ganz ehrlich, das sieht für mich eher so aus, dass sie die besten Items aus dem Spiel nehmen um dann an diesen Items noch mal dicke zu verdienen. Also unterm Strich klingt das für mich wie ein free2play Spiel für 60 Euro


----------



## Elbart (1. August 2011)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> War ja zu erwarten, ist für mich auch nicht weiter schlimm. Ich frag mich nur, in wie weit man das Spiel dann modden kann.


 Garnicht.
Diablo 3 mods “expressly prohibited” by Blizzard | PC Gamer

Und zu Online-only:
"“It’s the trend that we’ve been moving towards,” [Senior producer Alex Mayberry] says. “Obviously  StarCraft 2 did it, *WoW authenticates also*. It’s kind of the way things  are, these days. The world of gaming is not the same as it was when  Diablo 2 came out.”"
Narf.


----------



## Zocker134 (1. August 2011)

Ich bin absolut da gegen und finde es eine frechheit das die soweit gehen, mit Diablo 2 hat es perfekt geklappt, es hatte Lan-Modus und hatte kein dauerhaften Internet zwang.

Und die begründung das es gegen Cheater besser ist finde ich auch schwachsinn, dann sollen die eben ein besseres Anti-Cheat Schutz entwickeln.

PC-Games soll mal eine umfrage machen, wieviel User für den Kopierschutz sind und wieviele dagegen. Und das dann Blizzard schicken.


----------



## fliger5 (1. August 2011)

Nein SC2 funktionniert auch offline, ausser der Multiplayer natuerlich...
Ansonsten weiss ich nicht wo das Problem ist staendig online zu sein. Heutzutage kann jeder 24/7 online sein der DSL hat. Natuerlich gibt es Situationen in denen man kein Internet hat, dann kann es natuerlich mal nervtoetend sein aber diese Situationen sind nunmal eher rar.


----------



## FalloutEffect (1. August 2011)

was für ein Quark, als ob jemand dieses Online-Auktionshaus bräuchte. Ich will kein Geld mit spielen verdienen, ich will unterhalten werden. 

Für mich ist das Spiel erstmal gestorben. Es müsste schon wirklich sehr, sehr gut werden, damit ich es mir irgendwann füt 5 € im Elektrohandel kaufe.

Diese ganze "onlinenisierung" von Computerspielen geht mir langsam gegen den Strich.  Und das schöne ist, irgendwelche Deppen kaufen es sich trotzdem, so dass dieses System nicht mehr aussterben wird.


----------



## maxilink (1. August 2011)

-.- ....das ist alles


----------



## doomkeeper (1. August 2011)

klingt zwar blöd aber die zeiten haben
sich nunmal wirklich geändert.

früher ging des halt ohne probleme, aber daten die offline gespeichert werden
kann man einfacher manipulieren als wenn sie irgendwo gespeichert gespeichert werden.

die zeiten sind definetiv vorbei und es sollte eigentlich niemanden mehr
überraschen dass sogar blizzard auf diesen trend-zug aufgesprungen ist.
deswegen boykotieren?
ach komm schon  wie alt sind wir denn...

wenn sogar Ubidoofs spiele mit ihrem Uberschutz Immer noch käufer finden,
dann wird wohl blizzard erst recht keine probleme haben.
und nur wegen online zwang jetz so auszuflippen halte ich für sinnlos.

mfg


----------



## kornhill (1. August 2011)

Im Gegensatz zu einem Ubilauncher bekommt man wenigstens ein komplettes und rundes Packet. Der Online Zwang ist ja nicht nur wegen einem Kopierschutz oben drauf gesetzt sondern viel mehr in dem Produkt integriert.

Schade ist es trotzdem......


----------



## Odin333 (1. August 2011)

Die Zeiten haben sich geändert?

Ja, wenn es sich genug Affen gefallen lassen, dann wird sowas sicher zum Standard.


----------



## JerrY1992 (1. August 2011)

Hab immer Internet, ist mir völlig egal


----------



## krucki1 (1. August 2011)

Wenn ich schon sowas lese wie "Bei einem DSL Anschluss hat man immer Internet". Hauptsache keinen Schritt weiter denken als der nächst erste hm? Vielleicht gibt es auch Leute die aus beruflichen Gründen mehrere Wohnungen haben und nicht wirklich in jeder einen Internetanschluss bezahlen wollen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Da wird sich die Skidrow truppe aber freuen  ICh mich auch weil ich so ein Dreck niemals unterstützen werde sprich :Kaufen!! Ich will die dinger finden und mich freuen wie ein kleines Kind und nicht sparen das ich es mir kaufen jkann???Affen bande!!Aber ich hasse WOW und find auch das jeder der das spielt ein an der waffel hat-total veraltete grafik ein spielprinzip das so gähnend langweilig ist (schaltflächen klciken) und dann noch 13 euro will im monat???Und jetzt das Diablo dingens???kein Offline gaming??Totale Kontrolle is das-last euch nicht verarschen!!!!!!! NICHT KAUFEN!!!!!!!!!auch wenn ihr noch so geil drauf seid,Nicht Kaufen!!!!unterstützt so was nicht......


Wie alt bist du ... 14? 

Die Leute, die deutlich mehr Lebensjahre auf dem Buckel haben machen es wie folgt: entweder man kann damit leben & kauft sich das Spiel oder man ist der Meinung, dass man diesen negativ Trend nicht unterstützen will und, aufpassen!: verzichtet.

Ja, du hast richtig gelesen ... nochmal langsam und zum mitlesen: *verzichten*. Das Wort, ich erklär es mal, bedeutet soviel, dass du das Spiel nicht kaufen wirst und, sollte kein DRM Free Patch erscheinen ( wie bei Witcher 2 ) du dieses Spiel auch nicht kaufen wirst.

Genau diese zwei Optionen hast du: kaufen oder verzichten ... der Rest ist einfach nur dämlich. Aber hey, wem erzähl ich das: BKA 4 Free!


----------



## hastenichgesehn (1. August 2011)

Tjaja, so musste es ja kommen. Nach UBI kommt Blizzard mit diesem Mist und wer kommt als nächstes? SC2 habe ich mir noch zugelegt, da ich wusste, dass man es auch offline spielen kann, obwohl ich nie getan habe. Bei UBI habe ich auf Die Siedler verzichtet, obwohl ich es gerne kaufen wollte. Als nächstes werde ich auf das neue ANNO verzichten müssen. Und jetzt auch auf Diablo 3. Diese Art des Kopierschutzes geht mir definitiv zu weit. Ich werde kein singleplayer game kaufen bei dem ich permanent online sein muss. Auch wenn es im Regelfall kein Problem für mich ist, es geht mir ums Prinzip. Warum sollte ich 50€ und mehr für ein Spiel ausgeben, dass ich nur spielen kann, wenn der Publisher es zuläßt. Spinnen die total? Kommt mir nicht auf den PC! Wenn es so weiter geht, spare ich zukünftig viel Geld. Kaufe ich doch bisher 10 bis 20 Vollpreis-Games pro Jahr. Dann werde ich wohl immer mehr alte Spiele hervorkramen müssen. Ich hoffe das wenigstens noch bei ME3 auf diese Verarsche verzichtet wird. Sonst gibt es dafür auch keinen müden cent. Ich überlege momentan ob ich nach zehn Jahren als treuer Vollzahler aus Prinzip, ab sofort auch mal wieder zu Schwarz-Kopien greifen werde. Aber ich denke das ich komplett auf diese Games verzichten werde.


----------



## Trancemaster (1. August 2011)

Och, ich hab festgestellt, dass sich die Welt auch ohne Silent Hunter 5, Assassins Creed und die Siedler weiter dreht. Da wird mir der verzicht auf Diablo 3 auch gelingen. Schade - aber die "Politik" den Kopierschutz der totalen Kontrolle (nichts anderes ist das) auf das Battle.net und den Multiplayserpart abzuwälzen - also zu lügen - unterstütze ich nicht.


----------



## ThomasNolte1968 (1. August 2011)

Tja und schon wieder ein Käufer weniger, Nämlich "mich"!

Kein Offline, zwingend online oder auch online aktivierung = kein Spiel zum Kaufen!

Für mich ist das Spiel, obwohl es für mich auch ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste stand, gestorben. Schade für mich aber auch für Blizzard, so verdienen sie an mir schon mal kein Geld mehr, genau wie UBI Soft! Das ist schon mal das zweite Spiel von Blizzard was ich mir nicht kaufe! Starcraft 2 (ist zwar nicht allways on, wollte aber trotdem bei der Installation Internet haben!) war das erste, was ich mir ebenfalls sehr gewünscht habe das es kommt. Geb ich mein Geld halt für was anderes aus.

Es ist nur schade, wie FalloutEffect schon erwähnte, das es irgenwelche Deppen gibt, die es sich trotzdem kaufen.

Und zu fliger5 muß ich sagen, das er Recht hat, das heutzutage jeder 24/7 online sein kann und auch DSL hat. Aber das bedeutet nicht, das man es sein muß oder Spiele es erfordern. Es sei denn, die Spiele kosten nichts, wie viele Browsergames, wo man entscheiden kann zahl ich oder zahl ich nicht!

Mein Spiele-PC hat z.B. keinen Internetzugang! Wozu auch? Er ist zum Spielen gedacht (ähnlich wie eine Konsole) und nicht mehr! Er hat lediglich eine LAN-Verbindung zum daneben stehenden zweiten Spiele-PC (der ebenfalls kein Internet besitzt)! Spiele, die also auf so einer Konstellation nicht spielbar sind, schaffe ich mir nicht an! Sie sind in meinen Augen das Geld nicht wert! Ich hoffe, das sich das wieder ändern wird und Spiele wieder so nuztbar werden. Dazu müßten allerdings die Deppen aussterben!

Aber eines ist sicher bei solchen Spielen. Sie fördern den Ehrgeiz der Cracker-Gruppen, anstatt sie davon abzuhalten Spiele zu Cracken! Und wahrscheinlich auch die Nutzung solcher gecrackten Spiele. Es muß ja auch Bedarf bestehen, damit Cracker sie cracken. Und der steigt meiner Meinung nach zwangsläufig mit solchen Spielen, denn nicht alle Spieler sind Deppen!


----------



## krucki1 (1. August 2011)

Stimme Rabowke nur zu. Entweder man erhält als Kunde ein vernünftiges Produkt so wie man es gerne möchte oder man lässt es dort wo es ist, im Geschäft. Eigentlich sind die Hersteller vom Kunden abhängig und nicht andersrum. Der Kund sollte normalerweise die Macht haben Einfluss auszuüben über sein Konsumverhalten. Leider ist jugendluche Generation heute allerdings so gestrickt das sie auf nichts mehr verzichten wollen/können und einfach alles schlucken, auch wenn mit viel Gemoser.


----------



## Zocker4ever (1. August 2011)

Oh, sehe ich da ein Déja vu von Hause Blizzard zukommen?
Wieviele Hasskommentare gab es denn bei SC2, als man Onlinezwang und keinen Lan bekannt gab und wer hat es schlussendlich gekauft?


----------



## Chronik (1. August 2011)

Ich werd mir das Spiel nicht Vorbestellen/Kaufen bevor feststeht das Blizzard ein fehler gemacht hat, und das auch einsieht, und die Aktion einstellt.
Das is doch skandalös. Da soll man nun dauernt Kontrolliert werden und somit auch immer Online sein nur damit festgestellt wird ob man eine Waffe ercheatet hat oder keine Raubkopie besitzt. Da soll man den MIST mit den echtgeld Einnahmen bzw. den ganzen Auktions quatsch raus machen. Am Ende is das noch eine Marktlucke xP und außerdem gibt es überall schwarze Schafe sprich Raubkopierer. Was passiert denn wenn die Server von Blizzard DOWN sind, gibts dann für alle eine Offline-Modus? Müssen wir es echt soweit kommen lassen?


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon sowas lese wie "Bei einem DSL Anschluss hat man immer Internet". Hauptsache keinen Schritt weiter denken als der nächst erste hm? Vielleicht gibt es auch Leute die aus beruflichen Gründen mehrere Wohnungen haben und nicht wirklich in jeder einen Internetanschluss bezahlen wollen.


... die haben dann immer & überall einen PC? Oder redest du von Laptop? Ich glaube es sollte ein leichtes sein, hier sein 3G fähiges Endgerät mit dem Laptop zu verbinden und so eine "always on" Verbindung herzustellen. 

Davon ab, dass ich dieses "always on"-Prinzip nicht gut finde und aus dem Grund mir Diablo III auch nicht kaufen werde: bei jedem System bleiben Käufer auf der Strecke bzw. greifen dann zu Mittelchen, die einem das Spielen erlauben.

In deinem Fall, sprich mehrere Wohnungen und kein Internet, seh ich persönlich kein Problem darin sich eine Lösung zu besorgen. Der Grund ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Bynare (1. August 2011)

Bei einem Kaufpreis von 50 Euro und ich kann es auf Dienstreise kaum spielen?
Ha haha HA! Ne - jetzt mal im Ernst...
Aber gut, dass es diesen Item-Shop gibt...
Wenn da mal die Cash cow nicht übermolken wird.


----------



## gammelbude (1. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die haben dann immer & überall einen PC? Oder redest du von Laptop? Ich glaube es sollte ein leichtes sein, hier sein 3G fähiges Endgerät mit dem Laptop zu verbinden und so eine "always on" Verbindung herzustellen.


Glüßcklicherweise fallen 3D Endgeräte vom Himmel und Volumentarife werden einem hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2011)

Selbst mein altes Dumbphone aus dem Jahr 2008 ( T700 von SE ) konnte ohne Probleme ins 3G Netz, Prepaid Internet kostet wieviel? 10 EUR?

Quelle: https://www.simyo.de/tarif/flat-internet.html

1GB für 10 EUR, selbst wenn die 1GB mit UMTS aufgebraucht sind, hast du weiterhin eine Flatrate ( ISDN-Geschwindigkeit ). 

Willkommen im Jahr 2011 ...


----------



## kornhill (1. August 2011)

Ich finde man sollte nicht NUR die negative Seite sehen. Es ist nicht wie bei einem Ubilauncher. Man bekommt auch einige Vorteile durch den Online Zwang. Cheater und Item Multiplizierer und etc. wird es nicht geben. Das Erfolgssystem wird aussagekräftig und motivierender. Keine "Free Items" Räume mehr. Kein dauerspam ob man nicht gold oder items kaufen will. Diese Liste könnte man weiterführen. Das Gesamterlebnis Diablo 3 wird damit verbessert und runder werden. 

Es ist aber natürlich jedem seine eigene Entscheidung ob man es gut, ertäglich oder unerträglich findet. (ich zähle mich zur "erträglich" gruppe). 

Aber mal ganz Ehrlich, nach den Ankündigungen zu Diablo 3 war das doch zu erwarten! Sie bauen sehr viele Prinzipien ein die eher einem MMO entsprechen, und das ist schon weit länger bekannt als gerade erst seit Gestern. Mir war das im endeffekt schon klar wo sie das erste mal das AH erwähnt haben. Spätestens nach SC2 hätte damit jeder rechnen können.


----------



## syntexa (1. August 2011)

Immer wieder amüsant ahahaha... am ende kaufen es doch eh 99,75678% :p... wo ist das problem dabei online sein zu müssen??? ich glaub nicht einer von euch trennt die inet verbindung wenn er ein spiel spielt.... plausible gründe dafür gibts in der heutigen zeit dank günstiger flatrates eigentlich keine mehr! außer ich hab kein plan von der materie oder ich bin paranoid... un kommt mir jetzt net mit irgendwelchen verschwörungstheorien... einfach mal den männlichen stolz bei seite legen un gucken was dann noch bleibt... merkt ihr was ? so jetzt dürft ihr flamen und mich beschimpfen soviel ihr wollt... ich spiel dann diablo 3. und falls die server mal ausfallen sollten spiel ich halt mal kein diablo 3... wayne ???


----------



## Chronik (1. August 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Keine "Free Items" Räume mehr.


 
wie meinsten das?


----------



## hastenichgesehn (1. August 2011)

Ich sehe nur die negativen Seiten. Logisch, ich bin ausschließlich als singleplayer unterwegs. Als solcher ist es sowieso schon schwer ein vernünftiges Game zu bekommen. SC2 zum Beispiel. Das war nur für das singleplayer-Erlebnis schamlos überteuert. Wenn ich dagegen an das alte SC denke, da hat man noch was für sein Geld bekommen. Heutzutage kommt kaum mehr ein Spiel auf den Markt, welches nicht über eine Multiplayer-Funktionalität verfügt, so banal und sinnlos die auch sein möge. Scheinbar ist der online-Modus ein echtes Kaufargument. Da war der Schritt zu einem online-Zwang nicht mehr weit. Es scheint so, als könne ich mich nach knapp 25 Jahren als PC-Gamer bald von diesem Genre verabschieden. Die Spielzeit vieler Games wird immer kürzer, die Preise im Verhältnis dazu immer höher. Die Gängelung der Kunden durch die Publisher steigt in unverschämte Höhen. Ich mache das jedenfalls nicht mehr mit. Mit dem online-Zwang ist für mich das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Viele andere Kröten habe ich noch geschluckt. Da waren diese unsäglichen Kopierschutzmassnahmen wie Securom, oder die online-Aktivierung und die Einschrämkung der möglichen Installationen wiebei ME1, Stichwort DRM. Auch Steam habe ich nach heftigem Zähneknirschen nach akzeptiert. Aber das jetzt ist der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit. Wenn die jüngere Generation diesen Blödsinn mitmacht, dann scheint es als werde ich langsam zu alt für PC-Spiele. Schade.


----------



## Odin333 (1. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbst mein altes Dumbphone aus dem Jahr 2008 ( T700 von SE ) konnte ohne Probleme ins 3G Netz, Prepaid Internet kostet wieviel? 10 EUR?
> 
> Quelle: https://www.simyo.de/tarif/flat-internet.html
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, willkommen im Jahr 2011...

Übrigens: Willkommen auf dem Planeten Erde. Woher kommst du? Vom Planeten Deutschland?
Es gibt auch noch andere Länder, die man besuchen kann und da kannst du dir deine simyo 3G-Lösung an den Hut stecken.

Es sei denn man ist unglaublich reich, dann hat man wirklich kein Problem das doppelte oder dreifache des Spielepreises in die Internetverbindung zu stecken.


----------



## kornhill (1. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> wie meinsten das?


 
Ach damals in D2 im Battle.net gab es immer wieder solche Räume. Und Anfänger und nicht erfahrene wurden hier gerne mal abgezockt von anderen Playern die sich einen Spass daraus gemacht haben. Leider kann ich dir auch nicht ganz genau beschreiben wie das genau abgelaufen ist. In meiner D2 Zeit habe ich viel off gespielt (hmm das geht jetzt nicht mehr .... mist^^) und im BNet war ich nur sporadisch unterwegs. Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat mir mal Stundenlang von den Aktionen erzählt die er mit Anfängern gemacht hat, und da war gelinde gesagt keine wirklich freundlich. ... ich weiss nur das man Räume die "Free Items" hiessen tunlichst meiden sollte, da es meist keine Free Items gab.... 

(man konnte in D2 viele Sachen nur über die Zwischenablage Boden handeln. Hier wurde viel Schabernack getrieben damals....)

Zu den Serverausfällen. In meiner mehr Jährigen WOW Zeit habe ich bis jetzt ein mal erlebt das die Server für länger als 24h nicht erreichbar waren. Hier sind alle Sorgen unbegründet. Das flaue Gefühl im Magen das man von seinem eigenen Online Status und von den Blizz Server abhängig ist bleibt natürlich. Aber die Server werden mit Sicherheit hochverfügbar sein. Und ich als MMO´ler bin online sein eh irgendwie gewohnt.....


----------



## AtomX (1. August 2011)

Zunaechsteinmal, ich finde den Trend in Richtung Online-Zwang ebenfalls sehr bedauerlich. Vorbei scheinen die Zeiten zu sein, in denen man zu jederzeit seinen Einzelspielerspielstand im Savegame Ordner fand, diesen von einem Rechner auf den Anderen kopieren und am Laptop ueberall und zu jeder Zeit gemuetlich spielen konnte.

Andererseits ist es ein Zeichen der Zeit, dass man quasi ueberall und zu jeder Zeit auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise vernetzt ist. Wir stehen ja hier gerade noch am Anfang der Entwicklung, Privatsphaere weicht nach und nach einer staendigen Kontrolle, doch muss man ( noch ) nicht alles mitmachen.

Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn ich zum spielen von Diablo III online sein muss, warum auch? Ich habe eine staendige Internetverbindung zu Hause, mein Rechner ist beim spielen sowieso immer mit dem Internet verbunden und wenn ich kein Internet habe, dann spiele ich halt mal kein Diablo.
Klar ist es aergerlich das man selbst im Singleplayer online sein muss, besonders wenn man seinen Spiele-PC nun mal nicht am Internet angeschlossen hat. Ich werde mir zum Offline spielen warscheinlich eh einen Crack herunterladen, wie ich es auch bei anderen Titeln tue, damit ich nicht jedes mal die CD wechseln muss. ( Das soll nicht der Sinn der Sache sein, ist aber eine Alternative, die evtl. von Blizzard selbst noch nachgereicht wird. )
Und doch, kann jeder kann fuer sich selbst entscheiden ob es ihm trotzdem das Geld wert ist, oder halt nicht.
Aber ich finde es sehr schwach die Leute, die Diablo III dennoch kaufen wollen, hier als "Deppen" oder Aehnliches hinzustellen! @ThomasNolte1968

Auch sollte man neben den Nachteilen auch einmal die Vorteile sehen : Besserer Patch Support, ein Auktionshaus, ein extern gespeicherter Char, der auch erhalten bleibt falls mein Rechner mal den Geist aufgibt und die staendige Moeglichkeit, ganz unkompliziert in ein Coop Spiel oder PvP Match einzusteigen.
Letztendlich ermutigt Blizzard seine Kunden dazu, auch diese Aspekte des Spiels zu nutzen und sich dafuer zu begeistern, wobei sie dann halt auf einen sehr, sehr geringen Teil von Kunden verzichten, der eben nicht bereit ist, diese Aspekte des Spiels zu nutzen, welche leider eine Internetverbindung vorraussetzen.

Ich werde mir Diablo III kaufen, auch wenn ich von den fehlenden Talentbaeumen etwas entaeuscht bin.

Ps.: Englische Tastatur, deswegen keine Umlaut (ae,ue...)


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Willkommen auf dem Planeten Erde. Woher kommst du? Vom Planeten Deutschland?




Soll ich dir jetzt ein total coolen Trekkie Gruß entgegen strecken oder ...



> Es gibt auch noch andere Länder, die man besuchen kann und da kannst du dir deine simyo 3G-Lösung an den Hut stecken.


Simyo war ein ( 1 ) Beispiel, da PCG ein dt. Magazin ist, hab ich auch ein dt. Bsp. genommen. In fast jedem Land bekommt man mehr oder weniger gute Prepaid / Vertragsangebote. Aus eigener Erfahrung: Italien und Australien ist kein Problem.



> Es sei denn man ist unglaublich reich, dann hat man wirklich kein Problem das doppelte oder dreifache des Spielepreises in die Internetverbindung zu stecken.


Siehe oben.

Falls du allerdings darauf anspielen wolltest, das jemand seinen Laptop mit in den Urlaub nehmen möchte und dann zocken will, nun ja ... dazu mag ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. August 2011)

Damit ist das Spiel auch für mich gestorben. Ich weiß viele werden es trotzdem kaufen, wahrscheinlich zuviele, aber naja einer weniger. Ich war schon beim Grafikstil recht skeptisch, aber jetzt ists eh vorbei  Dafür kauf ich mir 2 Budgettitel und bin glücklich


----------



## Fight_Angel (1. August 2011)

Für mich ist dass nicht wirklich ne Überraschung. Schliesslich ist Starcraft 2 auch fast ausschliesslich nur online spielbar. Kann man zwar auch offline spielen, aber so wirklich viel hat man nicht von.


----------



## agentom (1. August 2011)

naja..das hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch erwartet^^ stört mich aber auch nicht großartig. Internet ist ja genug vorhanden


----------



## Shadow744 (1. August 2011)

Ich finds schon merkwürdig. 
Bei Ubisoft-Spielen wird gnadenlos drauf gehauen, weil man ständig online sein muss, aber bei Blizzard natürlich nicht. Wie kann man nur etwas gegen diesen großartigen Entwickler sagen. 
Für mich gibts bei dieser Entscheidung nur eine Option: Kein Kauf.
Ich wär ein mieser Heuchler, einerseits Ubisoft zu boykottieren, aber dann ne Ausnahme zu machen, nur weils eben Blizzard is.
Die Begründungen für diese Entscheidung, sind mMn einfach nur fadenscheinig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2011)

Sagt mal, hab ich heute gesoffen, ist der 1.April? Echt-Geld Sachen im Auktionshaus..ständig online-sein beim Spielen? Sagt bitte bitte dass das nur ein Scherz ist.
Wenn nicht, ist Diablo 3 damit für mich ab sofort gestorben. Ich kaufe keine Spiele, die ich im Singleplayer spielen will mit einem Dauer-Online-Kopierschutz. Da ist es mir auch egal, ob die Firma Ubisoft oder Blizzard heißt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2011)

Naja, "zum Glück" bietet Blizz die Gegenstände wohl nicht selbst an, sondern Spieler zu Spieler & Blizz wird einen bestimmten Prozentsatz daran verdienen. 

So oder so ... mich interessiert Diablo III nicht ( mehr ), definitiv nicht als Vollpreistitel.


----------



## movieaddict (1. August 2011)

da wird einem die kaufentscheidung wieder mal einfach gemacht. danke blizzard, aber auf so nen schrott verzichte ich. hab von genug leuten gehört wie oft sie nicht spielen konnten weil die server nicht richtig gefunzt haben oder ihr achso tolles (und teures) internet mal wieder übers WE wartungsarbeiten zu verrichten hatte..... ich kauf doch nichts was ich nicht nutzen kann wann's mir passt!!!


----------



## golani79 (1. August 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> (man konnte in D2 viele Sachen nur über die Zwischenablage Boden handeln. Hier wurde viel Schabernack getrieben damals....)


 
Was denn zum Beispiel? Wüsste jetzt nichts - über den Boden hab ich höchstens mit nem Kumpel mal ein paar Sachen getauscht bzw. alleine wenn keiner zum mulen da war. Aber da halt auch nur Items, die nicht wichtig waren, da es nicht immer sicher war, dass das Spiel auch noch offen war wenn man wieder joinen wollte.

Ansonsten konnte man jedes Item über den ganz normalen Handelsbildschirm handeln.


Und als ich mit D2 aufgehört hab, hab ich meine Items in nem "Free Item" Spiel an andere Spieler verschenkt. Fist come first serve - solange halt was da war.
Ob diese Leute die Items jetzt gebraucht haben oder nicht, konnte man halt nicht nachvollziehen - aber bei "Free Item" Spielen wurde ich noch nie abgezockt bzw. wurde ich in den ganzen Jahren in denen ich D2 gespielt habe nie über den Tisch gezogen.


----------



## DoctorDeathMV (1. August 2011)

Ich habe Diablo 1 und 2 damals echt geliebt; hab´ die Expansion-Packs gekauft und viele, viele Stunden offline Spaß gehabt. Gemäß meines fortgeschrittenen Alters und der zunehmenden Hinwendung zu anderen, das "unplugged" Leben beherrschenden Dingen muß ich mir meine Zeit gut einteilen und ernsthaft überlegen, für welche Spiele ich überhaupt noch Zeit opfere. Vielen Dank Blizzard, daß Ihr mir die Entscheidung so leicht macht ("Hoecker, sie sind raus!").
Ich verfluche schon seit Jahren die Bevormundung durch Steam, habe aber zähneknirrschend trotzdem mitgemacht. Man konnte nämlich weiterhin offline spielen. Blizzard geht für meine Sicht der Dinge jetzt deutlich zuweit. Wenn auch nur ein einziges Mal es soweit sein sollte, daß ich ein Spiel, welches ich rechtmäßig gekauft und sauber installiert habe deswegen nicht läuft, weil eine Website nicht funktioniert, dann ist der Moment gekommen, dem Anbieter den Rücken zuzukehren. 
Und wenn hier nur einer behaupten sollte, daß ja Websites praktisch nicht "down" sind, der schaue sich doch mal spaßeshalber im Internet um und reflektiere über die massenhaften, scheinbar willkürlichen Hackerangriffe der letzten Monate und ihre Folgen. Z.B. Sony -  erinnert sich noch jemand? Hat ja üüüberhaupt nichts mit Computerspielen zu tun.
Wenn sich die Typen bei Blizzard vielleicht doch noch eines Besseren belehren lassen bzw. einen offiziellen "Offline-Patch" rausbringen, denke ich gerne noch mal wohlwollend über Diablo 3 nach. Ansonsten ist es einfach gestorben.


----------



## diemilchmachts (1. August 2011)

Es wurde alles gesagt....kann man nicht glauben was sich diese Ärsche mittlerweile rausnehmen da es zu 100% von irgendwelchen Narren (tut mir zweimal leid für diese Ausdrucksweise aber absolut wichtig und  passent)gekauft wird....eben solche die alles über sich ergehen lassen, um ihr Lieblingsgame zu zocken.Die einzige verändernde Reaktion wäre das Ding nicht zu kaufen .. kaum zu glauben wie schnell ein Patch da wäre...zu 100 Prozent!


----------



## MrBigX (1. August 2011)

fliger5 schrieb:


> Nein SC2 funktionniert auch offline, ausser der Multiplayer natuerlich...
> Ansonsten weiss ich nicht wo das Problem ist staendig online zu sein. Heutzutage kann jeder 24/7 online sein der DSL hat. Natuerlich gibt es Situationen in denen man kein Internet hat, dann kann es natuerlich mal nervtoetend sein aber diese Situationen sind nunmal eher rar.


Oh, im Wohnheim kann ich 24/7 online sein - hinter einem Proxy. Kein Spiel ist intelligent genug da durch zu kommen. Und selbst wenn, ich würde nur Probleme mit meinem eingeschränkten Traffic, den ständigen Verbindungsabbrüchen und der katastrophalen Latenzzeit bekommen.
Zu Hause kann ich hingegen nicht 24/7 online sein. Und will es im Übrigen auch garnicht.
Ich hab einen PC, kein Terminal, aber wenn das so weiter geht kann unser PC in Zukunft garnichts mehr als sich ins Netz einzuloggen, von wo wir dann auch unser Nutzerkonto auf einem Server in Aserbaidschan oder sonstwo zugreifen und monatlich dafür blechen dass uns jemand anders die ganze furchtbare Arbeit abnimmt, unter der wir als Computernutzer so zu leiden haben.

Ja, ok, ich schweife ab  ...





krucki1 schrieb:


> Stimme Rabowke nur zu. Entweder man erhält als Kunde ein vernünftiges Produkt so wie man es gerne möchte oder man lässt es dort wo es ist, im Geschäft. Eigentlich sind die Hersteller vom Kunden abhängig und nicht andersrum. Der Kund sollte normalerweise die Macht haben Einfluss auszuüben über sein Konsumverhalten. Leider ist jugendluche Generation heute allerdings so gestrickt das sie auf nichts mehr verzichten wollen/können und einfach alles schlucken, auch wenn mit viel Gemoser.


Ja wenn die Kunden mal geschlossen auftreten würden vielleicht, aber wenn jeder macht was er will haben die als Masse nicht viel zu sagen 





Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die haben dann immer & überall einen PC? Oder redest du von Laptop? Ich glaube es sollte ein leichtes sein, hier sein 3G fähiges Endgerät mit dem Laptop zu verbinden und so eine "always on" Verbindung herzustellen.
> 
> Davon ab, dass ich dieses "always on"-Prinzip nicht gut finde und aus dem Grund mir Diablo III auch nicht kaufen werde: bei jedem System bleiben Käufer auf der Strecke bzw. greifen dann zu Mittelchen, die einem das Spielen erlauben.
> 
> In deinem Fall, sprich mehrere Wohnungen und kein Internet, seh ich persönlich kein Problem darin sich eine Lösung zu besorgen. Der Grund ist nachvollziehbar.


Warum brauche ich jetzt zum Spielen am Laptop ein 3G fähiges Endgerät? (Was is überhaupt 3G?)





kornhill schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte nicht NUR die negative Seite sehen. Es ist nicht wie bei einem Ubilauncher. Man bekommt auch einige Vorteile durch den Online Zwang. Cheater und Item Multiplizierer und etc. wird es nicht geben. Das Erfolgssystem wird aussagekräftig und motivierender. Keine "Free Items" Räume mehr. Kein dauerspam ob man nicht gold oder items kaufen will. Diese Liste könnte man weiterführen. Das Gesamterlebnis Diablo 3 wird damit verbessert und runder werden.
> 
> Es ist aber natürlich jedem seine eigene Entscheidung ob man es gut, ertäglich oder unerträglich findet. (ich zähle mich zur "erträglich" gruppe).
> 
> Aber mal ganz Ehrlich, nach den Ankündigungen zu Diablo 3 war das doch zu erwarten! Sie bauen sehr viele Prinzipien ein die eher einem MMO entsprechen, und das ist schon weit länger bekannt als gerade erst seit Gestern. Mir war das im endeffekt schon klar wo sie das erste mal das AH erwähnt haben. Spätestens nach SC2 hätte damit jeder rechnen können.


Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich mich jemals in einem Einzelspielerspiel darüber aufregen musste, dass es Cheater, Item Multiplizierer, "Free Items" Räume oder Goldfarmer gab. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich das alles nur übersehen hab ...


----------



## Domingu (1. August 2011)

Tja damit dürfte sich Diablo 3 für mich erledigt haben. Danke Blizzrad ! -.-


----------



## groben (2. August 2011)

Damit hat sich Diablo 3 für mich erledigt.Ist nicht so schlimm denn es kommt ja noch Torchlight 2.So langsam geht mir die Spielbranche auf die Nerven.Man soll 50 Euronen zahlen für Spiele die in 8 Stunden durchgedaddelt sind und der ganze Kram ist nur noch für Konsolenzocker konzipiert.Zurück zum Thema,ich denke mit diesem Unfug hat sich Blizzard selbst ins Knie geschossen.


----------



## RedTiberium (2. August 2011)

Auch für mich hat es sich damit. Diesen schwachsinn mit dem Onlinezwang. Man muß online sein, um alle Spieledateien zu bekommen (Half-Life 2), man muß online sein, um Erfolge zu bekommen, man muß online sein, um im Koop spielen zu können (Starcraft 2) und jetzt setzt Blizzard den ganzen noch die Krone auf und macht aus Diablo ein zweites World of Warcraft. Nein Danke. Und wenn ich immer diese Kommentarre lese, wie z.B. "wo das Problem ist ständig online zu sein" oder auch "heute hat doch fast jeder DSL-Flatrate".
Ich will ein Spiel auf meinen Rechner, komplett von der DVD installieren. Ich will ein Rollenspiel offline, für mich spielen können und ich will auch die Möglichkeit, das Spiel im Koop durchspilen zu können. Schön warren die Zeiten von Diablo 1+2 oder Sacred 1+2.
Zum Glück gibt es ja noch Spiele, wie z.B. Borderlands.


----------



## Ickis99 (2. August 2011)

Na sowas, damit fällt der Kauf für mich wohl flach. Aber Blizzard wirds wohl überleben ^^


----------



## AtomX (2. August 2011)

diemilchmachts schrieb:


> Es wurde alles gesagt....kann man nicht glauben was sich diese Ärsche mittlerweile rausnehmen da es zu 100% von irgendwelchen Narren (tut mir zweimal leid für diese Ausdrucksweise aber absolut wichtig und  passent)gekauft wird....eben solche die alles über sich ergehen lassen, um ihr Lieblingsgame zu zocken.Die einzige verändernde Reaktion wäre das Ding nicht zu kaufen .. kaum zu glauben wie schnell ein Patch da wäre...zu 100 Prozent!


 
Ich finde es lustig wenn man sich ueber jene aufregt, die das Spiel trotz allem kaufen wollen. Viele haben halt kein Problem damit online zu sein, viele ( wenn nicht sogar die meisten ) wollen neben dem Singleplayer auch die Moeglichkeit haben, jederzeit mit ihrem Char. in ein Onlinespiel einzusteigen, auch ist die Sache mit dem Auktionshaus, welches nunmal nur online realisierbar ist, ein sehr interessantes Feature. Wenn deswegen auf eine Minderheit verzichtet wird, die eben nicht diese Funktionen online nutzen will, interessiert das Blizzard wenig. Die holen das Geld durch die fehlenden Kaeufe locker wieder durch das Autkionshaus rein.

Ob es nun ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist, dass kann ich nicht beantworten, auch ich wuerde ab und an fuer den Singleplayer mal den Router auslassen. Aber wer einmal ehrlich ist, die meisten haben beim Offlinespielen doch eh eine aktive Internetverbindung an.


----------



## Exar-K (2. August 2011)

Ich weiß mittlerweile gar nicht mehr was ich dazu sagen soll. Normalerweise hätte ich nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass Blizzard es schafft mir die Vorfreude auf den neuen Diablo Teil zu vermiesen. Bei dem Entwickler und diesem Franchise unmöglich, eigentlich.
Aber die gestrige Geschichte hat dem Ganzen die Krone aufgesetzt und in der Summe ist das, was die letzten 2 Jahre mit Diablo 3 passiert ist, einfach zuviel des Guten.

- kein Offlinemodus ist ein absolutes No Go (ob Ubi Soft oder Blizzard, das macht keinen Unterschied)
- das Auktionshaus für echtes Geld ist ebenfalls nicht akzeptabel
- Talentpunkte kann man auch nicht mehr verteilen
- Attributsverteilung ist nicht mehr möglich
- kein LAN Modus
- die Grafik ist nicht mein Ding (das ist nicht so wichtig, aber D2 hat mir da vom Stil besser gefallen)

Ich finde das sehr schade, da ich mich riesig auf Diablo 3 gefreut habe. 
Noch geb ich das Spiel nicht auf und warte Beta, Tests und das finale Produkt ab, aber die Chancen stehen sehr hoch, dass dies mein erstes Blizzardspiel sein wird, das ich mir nicht kaufen werde.
Wird die nächsten 5 Jahre halt weiter Starcraft 2 gespielt.


----------



## Vordack (2. August 2011)

- kein Offlinemodus ist ein absolutes No Go (ob Ubi Soft oder Blizzard, das macht keinen Unterschied)

   Da ich sowieso permanent Online bin wenn  mein Rechner an ist ist mir das egal. Ich denke bei vielen ist das so (Router).

- das Auktionshaus für echtes Geld ist ebenfalls nicht akzeptabel

  ?? Das gibts schon seit Jahren (Ebay). 

- Talentpunkte kann man auch nicht mehr verteilen
- Attributsverteilung ist nicht mehr möglich

   Warten wir doch erst mal ab. Bis jetzt hat mich Blizzard selten entäuscht mir ihren Entscheidungen.

- kein LAN Modus

  Okay, aber in Zeiten von Flatrates und Tunngle benutzte ich sowieso selten LAN (selbst wenn Kumpel mich besuchen^^)

- die Grafik ist nicht mein Ding (das ist nicht so wichtig, aber D2 hat mir da vom Stil besser gefallen)

   Ich tendiere immer noch dazu erst mal abzuwarten 



> Noch geb ich das Spiel nicht auf und warte Beta, Tests und das finale Produkt ab, aber die Chancen stehen sehr hoch, dass dies mein erstes Blizzardspiel sein wird, das ich mir nicht kaufen werde.



Mein reden


----------



## ThomasNolte1968 (2. August 2011)

AtomX schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es sehr schwach die Leute, die Diablo III dennoch kaufen wollen, hier als "Deppen" oder Aehnliches hinzustellen!


 
OK! Ist vielleicht ein wenig Niveau los, aber sie haben eine falsche Auffassung von Eigentum und Recht! Sie geben Geld für ein Produkt aus, woran Sie so gut wie keines von Beiden haben! Man würde sich ja auch kein Haus kaufen, wenn man (um es zu bewohnen bzw. nutzen möchte) dafür online sein muß oder dieses online aktivieren bzw. freischalten muß! Da würde jeder wohl sagen "Mit mir nicht!". Ist vielleicht ein hochgestochenes Beispiel, aber alles fängt klein an! Als Jura-Student kann ich dazu nur sagen, das sich das Ganze am Rande der Legalität bewegt (wie sagt man so schön "Grauzone!). Und mal so neben bei, wenn man als privat Person/Selbständiger etwas verkaufen möchte, was man selbst hergestellt hat (z.B. ein digitales Foto als Fotograf oder ähnl.) und man müßte online sein um es zu betrachten, würde es Niemand kaufen! Nur macht es ein Konzern etc., da teilen sich dann die Ansichten und Auffassungen. Ganz ehrlich gesagt, die machen was sie wollen mit den Käufern, denn bisher gibt es immer noch jemanden der sagt " ach das ist ja nicht so schlimm, gibt schlimmeres" oder sich sagen " ich möchte das Spiel aber gerne spielen und wenn es nicht anders geht". Aber eines hoffe ich insgeheim, das diese Personen sich auf Null reduzieren oder die Cracker so gut werden, das es sich nicht mehr lohnt solch einen Quatsch in Software zu integrieren.


----------



## hastenichgesehn (2. August 2011)

Ich denke wir können davon ausgehen, dass dieses Spiel in jedem Fall ein Erfolg wird für Blizzard. Dann verkaufen Sie eben ein paar Spiele weniger. Nach deren Rechnung heben sich die Verluste durch verprellte Kunden locker gegen die rechnerisch geringere Anzahl der Raubkopien aus. Wobei alle Publisher immer davon ausgehen, dass jeder illegale Download einer Kopie gleich ein Käufer weniger ist. Das ist natürlich totaler Quatsch, aber so kann man sich das schönrechnen. Genauso läuft es doch bei Blizzard. Von mir bekommen die kein Geld mehr, und wenn jeder es so halten würde, wäre dieses Gängelfeature sofort verschwunden. Solange die Verkaufszahlen stimmen, haben die Publisher ja nichts falsch gemacht. So einfach ist das. Ubisoft verkauft den UBI-Launcher sogar als nützliches Feature. Blizzard begründet es mit Cheater-Schutz. Letztendlich geht es nur um Eines: Abzocken wo es geht. Aber wenn wir das als Käufer so einfach über uns ergehen lassen und 50 + x Euro für ein Spiel ausgeben, welches wir nur spielen können wenn der Publisher es zuläßt, dann sind wir selbst schuld daran. Die Publisher wissen genau, dass sie viel Kunden verprellen. Das wird in Kauf genommen, denn sie wissen auch, dass es noch genügend Käufer geben wird, die das alles runterschlucken und nur geil auf das Game sind und schön brav die Kohle abdrücken.


----------



## anjuna80 (2. August 2011)

ThomasNolte1968 schrieb:


> OK! Ist vielleicht ein wenig Niveau los, aber sie haben eine falsche Auffassung von Eigentum und Recht! Sie geben Geld für ein Produkt aus, woran Sie so gut wie keines von Beiden haben!


Das ist keine falsche Auffassung von Eigentum und Recht, sondern die Abwägung, ob für jeden individuell der Nutzen des Produktes über dem Kaufpreis liegt. Wenn das bei Ihnen nicht der Fall ist, Pech, aber es gibt halt Konsumenten, bei denen ständiger Internetzugang einfach keine Rolle spielt und somit absolut kein Entscheidungskriterium darstellt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. August 2011)

Sehen wir es realistisch. Das Spiel wird Blizzardtypisch hier und auch bei anderen Spielemagazinen eine 90+ Wertung bekommen, die Leute werden in den Laden rennen und es kaufen, etc pp. Es wird ein Erfolg so oder so. Die Leute, die es kaufen, zu beschimpfen ist nicht der richtige Weg. Ich lasse es auch einfach sein. Ich habe eine ständige Internetverbindung und auch nie Probleme damit, aber es wird mir hier aufgezwungen und das sehe ich einfach nicht ein. SC 2 hab ich deswegen liegen lassen und bei D3 wirds jetzt genauso. Core-Gamer verloren. Daumen hoch Blizzard.


----------



## maho1973 (2. August 2011)

Für mich gibt es als SP keinen einzigen Grund, warum ich beim Spielen dauernd online sein müsste - keinen einzigen. Das Auktionshaus interessiert mich nicht die Bohne und als Singleplayer lege ich keinen Wert aufs Battlenet. Wenn man sich auf so einen Mist einlässt, braucht man sich auch nicht über den Ubi-Launcher zu beschweren. Beides lehne ich strikt ab und boykottiere alle Spiele, die mich nötigen dauernd online sein zu müssen. Das ist ein absolutes No go. Für sowas zahle ich nicht! Wenn man nicht so geldgierig wäre, hätte man mit Sicherheit ein Diablo bringen können, das auch offline spielbar gewesen wäre. Stattdessen wird es meiner Meinung nach zur Cashcow umfunktioniert und vermurkst. die Vorbestellung bei Okaysoft wird - nach dem Bekanntwerden der für mich inakzeptablen Bedingungen - umgehend storniert und die dadurch frei gewordenen Mittel in Spiele investiert, deren Hersteller einem nicht pauschal kriminalisieren. Shame on you Blizzard!


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2011)

Bei solchen Aussagen wie, "ich habe immer Internet", kommt es mir so vor als wollen manche Leute einen für dumm verkaufen.
iMonitor – Internet-St

Aber vermutlich haben die einen Provider mit unfehlbaren Aliens und nicht mit fehlerhaften Menschen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aussagen wie, "ich habe immer Internet", kommt es mir so vor als wollen manche Leute einen für dumm verkaufen.
> iMonitor – Internet-St
> 
> Aber vermutlich haben die einen Provider mit unfehlbaren Aliens und nicht mit fehlerhaften Menschen.


 
Außerdem können immer unvorhersehbare Dinge passieren, dass man mal lange Zeit kein Internet hat.
Bei mir z.B. hatte vor gut 6 Wochen hier in der Nähe der Blitz eingeschlagen und für gut 1 Woche war bei mir das Internet komplett tot.
Alles, was auch nur kurz Internet braucht, war damit völlig nutzlos und nicht zu gebrauchen.

Da wurde einem mal wieder klar, was diese ganze "Internetabhängigkeit" einem eigentlich wirklich bringt. Nämlich eigentlich nur Nachteile.
Stellt euch jetzt mal vor, es würde alles über eine Cloud, über Server laufen. Wenn dann mal jemand 1 oder mehrere Wochen kein Internet hat, es aber für Studium, Schule oder Beruf braucht, dann kann er sich gleich erschießen.

Mir wurde da so richtig klar, dass alles, was eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung verlangt, einfach boykottiert werden muss. Und sofern es keinen Offline-Modus gibt, wird kein derartiges Spiel mehr gekauft. Damit man es auch jederzeit nutzen kann, selbst wenn man mal (lange Zeit) kein Internet hat.
Denn wie oben beschrieben, kann immer irgendwas unvorhersehbares passieren.


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aussagen wie, "ich habe immer Internet", kommt es mir so vor als wollen manche Leute einen für dumm verkaufen.
> iMonitor – Internet-St
> 
> Aber vermutlich haben die einen Provider mit unfehlbaren Aliens und nicht mit fehlerhaften Menschen.


 Subjekte Wahrnehmung ist hier wohl das Zauberwort & ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung ( 2005 - 2011 ) eine 100% Internetverfügbarkeit, ISP war Alice.

Nur einmal ging Internet nicht, da ist, warum auch immer, das Telefonkabel selbst kaputt gegangen und der Servicetechniker hat es auf Kulanz, sprich ohne Kosten für mich, abgerechnet. Fand ich super.

In der neuen Wohnung hab ich VDSL50 mit einigen Startschwierigkeiten, allerdings war nach zwei Tagen ein Techniker vor Ort der im Keller ein paar Kabel umgeklemmt hat und seitdem fluppt es ohne Probleme.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. August 2011)

apropos Internet....ich zahl für meine Kacklahme DSL 6000 Leitung immer noch 40€ im monat...ist das inzwischen zuviel?^^


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2011)

Deutlich, Alice seit 2005 ~30 EUR für "bis zu 16k" und jetzt aktuell zahlen wir 42 EUR, VDSL 50, allerdings mit "Family & Friends"-Rabatt bei der Telekom.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Subjekte Wahrnehmung ist hier wohl das Zauberwort & ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung ( 2005 - 2011 ) eine 100% Internetverfügbarkeit, ISP war Alice.
> 
> Nur einmal ging Internet nicht, da ist, warum auch immer, das Telefonkabel selbst kaputt gegangen und der Servicetechniker hat es auf Kulanz, sprich ohne Kosten für mich, abgerechnet. Fand ich super.
> 
> In der neuen Wohnung hab ich VDSL50 mit einigen Startschwierigkeiten, allerdings war nach zwei Tagen ein Techniker vor Ort der im Keller ein paar Kabel umgeklemmt hat und seitdem fluppt es ohne Probleme.


Ich sprach nicht von der Vergangenheit bzw. Gegenwart, die Ausage bezieht sich auf Diablo 3, was bekanntermaßen noch gar nicht erschienen ist.
Da ist es einfach aberwitzig, in hellseherischer Manier zu behaupten,  dass es kein Problem ist, da einem das Internet immer zur Verfügung stehen wird.
Shadow Man hat ja ein "schönes" Beispiel gebracht, weshalb.

Und was meinst du mit 100% Verfügbarkeit? Du warst also 6 Jahre(bin zu Faul das jetzt in Stunden um zurechnen) am down/uploaden ohne einen einzigen Verbindungsabbruch? Das wären dann für mein Verständnis nämlich 100%.


----------



## TheChicky (2. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich sprach nicht von der Vergangenheit bzw. Gegenwart, die Ausage bezieht sich auf Diablo 3, was bekanntermaßen noch gar nicht erschienen ist.
> Da ist es einfach aberwitzig, in hellseherischer Manier zu behaupten,  dass es kein Problem ist, da einem das Internet immer zur Verfügung stehen wird.
> Shadow Man hat ja ein "schönes" Beispiel gebracht, weshalb.
> 
> Und was meinst du mit 100% Verfügbarkeit? Du warst also 6 Jahre(bin zu Faul das jetzt in Stunden um zurechnen) am down/uploaden ohne einen einzigen Verbindungsabbruch? Das wären dann für mein Verständnis nämlich 100%.



Sieh es positiv: Es wird dir bestimmt guttun, mal 1 oder 2 Tage lang NICHT Diablo 3 oder sonst ein Süchtlgame zu spielen, meinst ned?


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Sieh es positiv: Es wird dir bestimmt guttun, mal 1 oder 2 Tage lang NICHT Diablo 3 oder sonst ein Süchtlgame zu spielen, meinst ned?


Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt, es täte mir mal wieder ganz gut ein Spiel zu spielen, was einen gewissen Suchtfaktor für mich hätte. Das letzte Spiel, was ich bis in die frühen Morgenstunden und darüber hinaus gespielt habe, war Gothic 1, ist also schon etwas länger her.

Ob es Diablo 3 sein könnte, kann ich aber sowieso noch nicht beurteilen.
Es geht mir aber vor allem darum, dass ich selbst entscheiden kann, wann ich spiele. Natürlich, wenn ich relativ viel Freizeit hätte, wäre eine permanente Internetverbindung in dieser Hinsicht kein Problem, nach der Devise kann ich es heute nicht spielen, spiele ich es halt morgen.


----------



## TheChicky (2. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt, es täte mir mal wieder ganz gut ein Spiel zu spielen, was einen gewissen Suchtfaktor für mich hätte. Das letzte Spiel, was ich bis in die frühen Morgenstunden und darüber hinaus gespielt habe, war Gothic 1, ist also schon etwas länger her.
> 
> Ob es Diablo 3 sein könnte, kann ich aber sowieso noch nicht beurteilen.
> Es geht mir aber vor allem darum, dass ich selbst entscheiden kann, wann ich spiele. Natürlich, wenn ich relativ viel Freizeit hätte, wäre eine permanente Internetverbindung in dieser Hinsicht kein Problem, nach der Devise kann ich es heute nicht spielen, spiele ich es halt morgen.



Tja, nach dieser Begründung sind MMORPGs auf jeden Fall nix für dich, da musst du auch dauernd online sein 

Und Diablo ist nun mal fast(!!!) dasselbe. Ich persönlich sehe keinen rationalen Grund für mich, so ein Spiel offline zu spielen. Ich habe davon nur Nachteile, außer dass der Ausfall der DSL Leitung mir nix ausmachen würde... und das passiert vielleicht 2 mal im Jahr.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Tja, nach dieser Begründung sind MMORPGs auf jeden Fall nix für dich, da musst du auch dauernd online sein
> 
> Und Diablo ist nun mal fast(!!!) dasselbe. Ich persönlich sehe keinen rationalen Grund für mich, so ein Spiel offline zu spielen. Ich habe davon nur Nachteile, außer dass der Ausfall der DSL Leitung mir nix ausmachen würde... und das passiert vielleicht 2 mal im Jahr.


Da hast du recht, ein MMORPG ist tatsächlich nichts für mich. Nur wenn ich schon daran denke, über ein Headset in einem Fantasy-Spiel zu kommunizieren...aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

EDIT: Das mit dem Headset war schlecht formuliert, eine Maus oder Tastatur würde auch nicht zu einem Fantasy-Spiel passen. Was ich meinte ist die Kommunikation an sich.
Ich käme auch nicht auf die Idee, mich für die Synchronisation eines Spieles zu bewerben, weil ich dafür ungeeignet bin. Ich hoffe, jetzt ist es verständlicher, was ich meine. 

Aber deine Meinung kann ich vollkommen akzeptieren. Es will dich auch niemand daran hindern es online spielen zu können. 

Man sollte aber auch weiter denken. 
 Was kommt als nächstes, falls sich der permanente Online-Kopierschutz durchsetzen wird? Die nächste Stufe des Kopierschutzes wird dann sicherlich noch mehr Einschränkungen beinhalten. Und solange die Käufer mitmachen, wird das voraussichtlich auch immer so weitergehen.


----------



## MrBigX (2. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> - kein Offlinemodus ist ein absolutes No Go (ob Ubi Soft oder Blizzard, das macht keinen Unterschied)
> 
> Da ich sowieso permanent Online bin wenn  mein Rechner an ist ist mir das egal. Ich denke bei vielen ist das so (Router).


Schön für Dich. Aber das beseitigt das Problem nicht für alle anderen.



Vordack schrieb:


> - kein LAN Modus
> 
> Okay, aber in Zeiten von Flatrates und Tunngle benutzte ich sowieso selten LAN (selbst wenn Kumpel mich besuchen^^)


Und ich war noch nie ein Freund von Onlinespielen.
Wessen persönliche Meinung ist nun ausschlaggebender?


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich sprach nicht von der Vergangenheit bzw. Gegenwart, die Ausage bezieht sich auf Diablo 3, was bekanntermaßen noch gar nicht erschienen ist.


Doch, hast du ... du hast nämlich einen "Echtzeit"-Verfügbarkeitsseite gepostet wo man den aktuellen Ist-Zustand sieht & die letzte Zeit.

Darauf hab ich geantwortet.

Logischerweise wird niemand sagen können was in Zukunft passiert, allerdings kann man seine Aussagen durchaus auf Daten & Fakten der Vergangenheit stützen. 



> Und was meinst du mit 100% Verfügbarkeit? Du warst also 6 Jahre(bin zu Faul das jetzt in Stunden um zurechnen) am down/uploaden ohne einen einzigen Verbindungsabbruch? Das wären dann für mein Verständnis nämlich 100%.


Schön das es dein Verständnis für 100% Verfügbarkeit ist, allerdings betreibe ich keinen Server oder Rechnerpark, sondern bin jemand der ab 17-18h sein Internet für ein paar Stunden nutzt.

Wenn ich in sechs Jahren zu meinen "Kernzeiten" zu 100% ins Internet kommen konnte, dann ist das für mich eine 100% Verfügbarkeit.

Aber es ist ziemlich unsinnig sich darüber zu unterhalten, das sind Spitzfindigkeiten und/oder merkwürdige Formulierungen, nicht mehr & nicht weniger.

Allerdings möchte ich meine Erfahrung nicht als Standard definieren, denn ich weiß sehr wohl, dass es Ausfälle gibt ... aber hier in Berlin bin ich wohl 'aufm grünen Zweig'.


----------



## hastenichgesehn (3. August 2011)

Das hat doch eigentlich nichts mit der Verfügbarkeit des Internets zu tun. Wer eine ständige Internetverbindung hat darf sich ja auch gerne darüber freuen. Aber das bedeutet doch noch lange nicht, dass ich es mir gefallen lassen muss, das vom Prinzip her, andere darüber bestimmen können, wann ich spiele und wann nicht. Dafür zahle ich keinen Vollpreis. Wenn ich einen Vollpreis zahlen muss will ich auch selbst bestimmen können wann ich rumdaddel. Wenn ich von meiner knapp bemessenen Freizeit ein paar Stunden für ein Game abzwacke und mich schon den ganzen Tag darauf freue, am abend endlich mal Zeit zu haben um zocken zu können, und wenn dann aus welchem Grund auch immer mein Game nicht startet weil die Verbindung zum Server nicht da ist, dann würde ich mich schwarz ärgern. Wozu das Ganze? Damit der Publisher die total Kontrolle über mein Gamingverhalten bekommt? Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum ich für mein singleplayer-Game eine ständige Verbindung benötige. Hat schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht was als nächstes kommt? Bestimmt der Publisher dann, dass ich mein Game nur zu bestimmten Tageszeiten spielen darf, oder muss ich zukünftig für die Nutzung zu bestimmten Zeiten einen extra-Gebühr abdrücken? Oder darf ich demnächst 18+-Spiele nur ab 22 uhr zocken? Oder bekomme ich denmnächst gezielte Werbeeinblendungen während ich am Zocken bin? Der Fantasie sind da kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Nebenbei stellt sich mir die Frage, was für Daten wohl nebenbei mit an den Publisher übertragen werden. Wer garantiert mir, dass nicht meine komplette Festplatte ausgespäht wird. Die Datensammelwut von anderen Unternehmen wie zum Beispiel Apple zeigt doch wohin das alles führen kann. Irgendwo muss Schluss sein mit der Kontrolle meines Konsumverhaltens. Hier ist für mich die Grenze des für mich Zumutbaren erreicht. Letztendlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden wo bei ihm die Grenze ist. Ich kann aber nur eines sagen: Stoppt den Wahnsinn möglichst früh. Letztendlich sind es wir, die Käufer, die bestimmen wo es lang geht. Die Publisher werden diese Massnahmen sehr schnell abschaffen, wenn genau diese Games im Laden bleiben.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. August 2011)

Nachdem ich durch eine unüberlegte Tastenkombination, heute Vormittag mein Fenster mitsamt der Antwort geschlossen haben, gibt es jetzt den zweiten Versuch.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Doch, hast du ... du hast nämlich einen "Echtzeit"-Verfügbarkeitsseite gepostet wo man den aktuellen Ist-Zustand sieht & die letzte Zeit.
> 
> Darauf hab ich geantwortet.
> 
> Logischerweise wird niemand sagen können was in Zukunft passiert, allerdings kann man seine Aussagen durchaus auf Daten & Fakten der Vergangenheit stützen.


 Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind auf dieser Seite sowieso nur die Störungen zu sehen, die auch gemeldet wurden. Mit dieser Seite wollte ich nur aufzeigen, dass man sich natürlich niemals sicher sein kann. Aber ich will mich jetzt nicht streiten, ob der Satz 'ich habe immer Internet' im Zusammenhang mit Diablo 3 auf die Zukunft gerichtet ist oder auf die Vergangenheit/Gegenwart. Kann jeder selbst beurteilen...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Schön das es dein Verständnis für 100% Verfügbarkeit ist, allerdings betreibe ich keinen Server oder Rechnerpark, sondern bin jemand der ab 17-18h sein Internet für ein paar Stunden nutzt.
> 
> Wenn ich in sechs Jahren zu meinen "Kernzeiten" zu 100% ins Internet kommen konnte, dann ist das für mich eine 100% Verfügbarkeit.
> 
> ...


Das hat rein gar nichts mit Spitzfindigkeiten zu tun, wenn jemand im Jahr insgesamt sagen wir 30 Stunden im Internet ist und es dann immer verfügbar war, hat der dann auch eine 100% Verfügbarkeit? Dann hat es eigentlich jeder und deine Aussage ist bedeutungslos.

Und wenn nicht, ab wie vielen Stunden wäre es dann deiner Meinung nach gültig?


----------



## ThomasNolte1968 (10. August 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Das ist keine falsche Auffassung von Eigentum und Recht, sondern die Abwägung, ob für jeden individuell der Nutzen des Produktes über dem Kaufpreis liegt. Wenn das bei Ihnen nicht der Fall ist, Pech, aber es gibt halt Konsumenten, bei denen ständiger Internetzugang einfach keine Rolle spielt und somit absolut kein Entscheidungskriterium darstellt.


 
Das sehe ich als ehrfahrener Rechtsanwalt und Lehrkörper an der Uni anders! Deine Aussage spricht andere Kriterien an, als das Recht an einem erworbenen Produkt! Die ebenfalls sehr wichtig für den Kaüfer sind (kein Frage!). Stellt euch doch nur mal vor, Ihr müßtet online mit dem Hersteller-Server verbunden sein (eingelogt etc.), der Euer WC produziert hat, nur weil man sein WC benutzen möchte! Würdet Ihr das auch ernsthaft dulden? Mal ganz ehrlich! Nichts anderes ist das ganze Prinzip!


----------



## Vordack (10. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Schön für Dich. Aber das beseitigt das Problem nicht für alle anderen.
> 
> Und ich war noch nie ein Freund von Onlinespielen.
> Wessen persönliche Meinung ist nun ausschlaggebender?


 
Errr, nur damit Du es verstehst, wir sind hier in einem öffentlichen Forum, ca. 90% aller Posts sind persönliche Meinungen.

edit: Und worauf bezogen sich meine Aussagen? Ich verrats Dir, auf die persönlichen Meinungen eines anderen, NICHT auf Fakten.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (10. August 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Da wird sich die Skidrow truppe aber freuen  ICh mich auch weil ich so ein Dreck niemals unterstützen werde sprich :Kaufen!! Ich will die dinger finden und mich freuen wie ein kleines Kind und nicht sparen das ich es mir kaufen jkann???Affen bande!!Aber ich hasse WOW und find auch das jeder der das spielt ein an der waffel hat-total veraltete grafik ein spielprinzip das so gähnend langweilig ist (schaltflächen klciken) und dann noch 13 euro will im monat???Und jetzt das Diablo dingens???kein Offline gaming??Totale Kontrolle is das-last euch nicht verarschen!!!!!!! NICHT KAUFEN!!!!!!!!!auch wenn ihr noch so geil drauf seid,Nicht Kaufen!!!!unterstützt so was nicht......


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Das ist nichts anderes als NWO Geplapper was die da vom Laufband lassen, und ihr solltet euch schleunigst eurer Macht als Masse bewusst sein.. Sonst kann das schlimme Folgen, nicht nur für die Game Industrie, haben...


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (10. August 2011)

BTW.. Path of Exile sieht auch verdammt schick aus.. Je mehr ich von dem Spiel höre desto begeisterter bin ich. Vor allem sollen sich Käufe wirklich ausschliesslich auf Kosmetische Items beschränken.. Na für sowas geb ich dann auch gern mal den Preis eines Vollprodukts aus, nur aus dem Fakt heraus weil die Entwickler uns vertrauen..


----------



## anjuna80 (10. August 2011)

ThomasNolte1968 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich als ehrfahrener Rechtsanwalt und Lehrkörper an der Uni anders! Deine Aussage spricht andere Kriterien an, als das Recht an einem erworbenen Produkt! Die ebenfalls sehr wichtig für den Kaüfer sind (kein Frage!). Stellt euch doch nur mal vor, Ihr müßtet online mit dem Hersteller-Server verbunden sein (eingelogt etc.), der Euer WC produziert hat, nur weil man sein WC benutzen möchte! Würdet Ihr das auch ernsthaft dulden? Mal ganz ehrlich! Nichts anderes ist das ganze Prinzip!


Dieses Art von Beispielen würde ich in der Vorlesung aber nicht bringen. Es sollte schon ein gewisser Sinnzusammenhang zwischen dem einen und dem anderen existieren, der bei Diablo 3 / Internet (mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen) durchaus vorhanden ist.
Ich tippe auch einfach mal (ohne dass ich das jetzt empirisch wie in der Uni untersuche), dass 99% der Diablo 3-Käufer einen funktionierenden Internetanschluss haben und diesen ohne Probleme während des Spielens laufen lassen könnten.

Übrigens interessant dass Sie innerhalb von einer Woche vom Jura-Studenten zum erfahrenen Rechtsanwalt geworden sind


----------



## ThomasNolte1968 (18. August 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Übrigens interessant dass Sie innerhalb von einer Woche vom Jura-Studenten zum erfahrenen Rechtsanwalt geworden sind



Das stimmt nicht so ganz! Dieser Account wird auch von meinem Sohn benutz! Mit dem ich übrigens einer Meinung bin bzgl. D3! Und der ist zur Zeit Jura-Student! Ein Account bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig, das dieser nur von einer Person verwendet wird!


----------



## Rabowke (18. August 2011)

Super Erklärung ... und ganz plausibel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheChicky (18. August 2011)

ThomasNolte1968 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich als ehrfahrener Rechtsanwalt und Lehrkörper an der Uni anders! Deine Aussage spricht andere Kriterien an, als das Recht an einem erworbenen Produkt! Die ebenfalls sehr wichtig für den Kaüfer sind (kein Frage!). Stellt euch doch nur mal vor, Ihr müßtet online mit dem Hersteller-Server verbunden sein (eingelogt etc.), der Euer WC produziert hat, nur weil man sein WC benutzen möchte! Würdet Ihr das auch ernsthaft dulden? Mal ganz ehrlich! Nichts anderes ist das ganze Prinzip!


 
Also ganz ehrlich: dein Vergleich von digitalen, nichtmateriellen Produkten mit einem WC zeigt dass du vieles bist (evtl Installateur?), aber mit Sicherheit kein "e*h*rfahrener Rechtsanwalt und Lehrkörper an der Uni" 

Welche Uni denn? Sag uns deinen Namen und deine Vorlesungen, wir möchten das nachprüfen, Herr Rechtsanwalt


----------



## MrBigX (18. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Errr, nur damit Du es verstehst, wir sind hier in einem öffentlichen Forum, ca. 90% aller Posts sind persönliche Meinungen.
> 
> edit: Und worauf bezogen sich meine Aussagen? Ich verrats Dir, auf die persönlichen Meinungen eines anderen, NICHT auf Fakten.


Ich weiß nicht, ich hab das Gefühl als würden viele hier ihre Meinungen als Fakten ansehen.


----------

